# How do the experts make a HOT cappucino please?



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

This week, I've made a few cups of espresso at last. Now I've been using the plastic wand steaming device on my Gaggia Classic. But either the milk remains luke warm or I'm failing to co-ordinate things in the correct sequence and thus producing tasty but luke warm cappucino. Had I been served this in a shop, I'd ask for refund! Here are my steps:

1. Gaggia on for at least 6 mins.

2. Boiling water from kettle poured into 2 cappucino cups to keep warm

3. Cold semi-skimmed milk poured into small jug

4. Coffee tampered into basket

5. Milk frothed using steamer, turning the steam knob all the way for approximately 45 seconds (foam is towards the top but there's still about 50% normal fluid milk remaining)

6. Spout drained and basket attached

7. Espresso made and milk poured on top

I've only done this twice now and both times, luke warm drink. I'm tempted to warm the milk up in the microwave but I know the pros disdain this. Lol.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try letting the machine warm up a little longer. it is not just the water temp that has to be right but the temp in the group head. The usual way of doing this is once the water has warmed up, pull a few ounces through the pf into a cup, let it warm up again, then follow your existing proceedure


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

I had the same problem, I gave up on warming the cups with boiling water, it didn't warm them enough. I now just stick the cappucino cup in the microwave for 2 mins with a little water in the bottom to stop it cracking. The cup comes out much hotter, and as a result my coffee is now nice and hot, and stays that way whilst I drink it.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Just wondering whether the following tools/combo is useful? I know I need to get a frothing jug, just not sure about thermometer & spatula:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-6L-Milk-Frothing-Jug-Milk-Thermometer-Spatula-COMBO-/220800723927?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3368bfabd7


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get temp tags for your jug they are spot on Glenn is your point of contact for them


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Temp tags are way easier to use when frothing . Highly recommended


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

I use these including the thermometer http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Coffee-Frothing-Andrew-James/dp/B006TFEWW2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369999093&sr=8-1&keywords=andrew+james+milk+jug

Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

temp tags from where and how much please? As for jugs, I guess any generic frothing jug will do?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glen the forum co founder is the best point of call, just pm glen and he will sort it out for you


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Try here

http://www.freewebstore.org/temptag-uk

Taken from Glens link at the bottom of his posts

Robert


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

personally i always steamed my milk after the espresso was pulled as if you pull it into a hot cup it will help heat retention. (also pulling a shot after it has been on steam mode risks the water being too hot)

just remember a lot of coffee shops serve their drink far too hot, the milk should be hot but not too hot... as said the temptags are an excellent purchase and will help with the temperature of the milk.

have a look around at youtube for steaming with the panerello wand on the gaggia as it forces air into the coffee its slightly different to a normal steam wand where you have better control as to how much air is incorporated

one final thing... how much milk are you steaming as the gaggia struggles with steaming more then one drink at a time, 2 is possible but any more and you will run out of pressure to generate the steam


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Temp tags or a thermometer is the only way to go.

Temp tags are easy because you simply watch for the colour change. However, they need to be replaced every few months (I need to buy some more myself). A thermometer is the alternative - just make sure you buy one which is designed for milk frothing as it will have a red section between 65 and 70 degrees c. You just need to steam the milk until it reaches that point.

Also, I fully agree, hot cups and a hot porta filter are a must. If the porta filter is cold the mass of metal will take a huge amount of the heat away when you pull the shot. Not only will you get cold coffee but you will also pull a less perfect shot as well.

Depending upon the cups you use, their mass can also absorb a huge amount of heat. Most likely, with cappuccino, you will have fairly large cups. Thus, a huge temperature soak. Don't be afraid to almost fill the cups with boiling water. A small amount in the bottom is not enough. Remember also that the cup really needs to end up being about as hot as the frothing jug after steaming. If it isn't, the moment you pour your milk in the cup will start to draw the heat out of the milk and make your drink colder.

I would also leave the Gaggia on for at least 15 minutes. I always did with mine (with the porta filter inserted). I also flushed some water from the boiler through the group head just before putting in the coffee just to equalise everything.

The Gaggia can make very nice hot cappuccino. Where it struggles is simply in making lots of them quickly. The small single boiler and lack of heat exchanger means that you have to be patient. If you can, it will reward you well.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips folks - just searching for an inexpensive frothing jug then I'll PM Glen about the sitckers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I prefer a slightly cooler cappuccino myself, ie steamed to 55-60, I can drink it immediately & its super sweet.

But 'luke warm' is an issue.

- pre heat the cups

- Ensure the machine is up to full operating temperature

- Steam the milk after the espresso (if you dont have ability to do both at same time)

- Ensure milk steamed to desirable temperature, baring in mind the hotter it gets the less sweet & at a certain point youll end up with porridgey split milk ala most dodgy cafes


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

drgekko said:


> temp tags from where and how much please? As for jugs, I guess any generic frothing jug will do?


Generally for cappuchino's a jug with a wide lip is used as it's easier to pour with, and a latte jug has a more pointed spout, Have a look at http://www.metropoliscoffee.com training video's and you will see what I mean.

Good source of jugs is Coffee Hit the do Rattelware jugs at good prices, don't get one thats too big 500ml is probably about right


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Forget about a spatula.

They 'used to be' used to hold back the excess foam when making cappuccinos to give you something to spoon onto the top.

Milk pouring methods have evolved and they are not necessary.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Ok folks, some updates since I last posted here.

Purchased a motta 50cl jug - very nice, much easier to froth and pour milk now. I also purchased a bottomless portafilter - this is awesome! I love watching the creme and coffee ooze out... it's wonderful!

BUT I'm still having problems bringing the milk upto a nice hot temperature. I'm holding the jug and waiting for it to get warm but I'm conscious also that the froth starts getting towards the top with large bubbles and I'm worried in case the Gaggia runs out of steam - I heat the cup up first and ensure the portafilter is hot. But I've made 3 cappuccinos since last week and all were luke warm. The two I made today looked great (microfoam, lovely milk texture) but again, luke warm. (Gaggia had been on for at least 30 mins).

So some more basic questions...

1. How long should the steam switch be left on before turning the steam knob?

2. When should I stop frothing? When the jug feels hot (but still comfortable) to touch? (I notice none of the youtube videos I've watched showed baristas using thermometers or stickers etc - I prefer not to personally, just gets too scientific).

3. How much milk should I be using as a minimum for a single cappuccino? (cup is small, say 4-5oz)


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Get a temp tag, they're fantastic. Cost a few quid and they're not really scientific - you steam until it changes colour, makes the process far simpler.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drgekko said:


> But I've made 3 cappuccinos since last week and all were luke warm.
> 
> So some more basic questions...
> 
> ...


To ensure your cap is warm - make sure the cup is nice and warm first. Choice of cups is important. Proper cap cups with thickish sides will retain the heat. Fill your cup with hot water and let it get nice and warm. Make the espresso first either into the warmed cup or a shot glass. Then begin steaming once light has gone off on your machine. Temp tags are a really good idea to make sure your milk is at the right temp and not over - not expensive - recommend you get some from Glen. 10oz isn't a cap in the traditional sense - 180-200ml is cap capacity range - that's around 6oz. Above that, it's a latte.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Get a temp tag, they're fantastic. Cost a few quid and they're not really scientific - you steam until it changes colour, makes the process far simpler.


Ok, will consider it - where abouts do you stick them? Towards the base of the jug or midway?



The Systemic Kid said:


> To ensure your cap is warm - make sure the cup is nice and warm first. Choice of cups is important. Proper cap cups with thickish sides will retain the heat. Fill your cup with hot water and let it get nice and warm. Make the espresso first either into the warmed cup or a shot glass. Then begin steaming once light has gone off on your machine. Temp tags are a really good idea to make sure your milk is at the right temp and not over - not expensive - recommend you get some from Glen. 10oz isn't a cap in the traditional sense - 180-200ml is cap capacity range - that's around 6oz. Above that, it's a latte.


Ok, here maybe a problem - the cups I'm using aren't traditional cap cups, they're very thin tea cups and in fact, I got my sizes wrongs, they're more like 4-5 oz. I shall look for some nice cap cups. If I'm doing things correctly, how many caps can I make in one brewing session? 2 maximum?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you should be able to get two capps easy from a classic, get some nice cups i recommend the illy 6 oz cappuccino cups they are nice quality and retain heat well


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Update.

After purchasing some lovely Nuovo Italian cups and preheating, I've been steaming the milk longer than before and acquiring decently hot cappas. I'm also using a set weight of espresso for consistency. Really enjoying this now. Can't wait to ascend the ladder if/when funds allow!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Good stuff buddy, I am yet to make a decent cappuccino on my machine! Are you using an upgraded Silvia wand out of interest? Or just the standard panarello?


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> Good stuff buddy, I am yet to make a decent cappuccino on my machine! Are you using an upgraded Silvia wand out of interest? Or just the standard panarello?


Just standard one for time being - waiting for someone to come round and swap mine around!









I made another 2 cappas last night - I must say, it takes quite a bit of mental prep and well-timed co-ordination... and once it's made, it needs to be drunk immediately - leaving it even more than 30 seconds or so and it starts cooling down to luke warm very quickly.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Temp tags ? Thermometers ??

The best temperature sensors are your fingers: Just wrap them round your frothing jug (little finger underneath)......

You'll overheat once only (when you drop the jug) - then never again is overheating a problem


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Your hands are the best thermometers i agree. Probably why i could not get on with the handless cafelat jug


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm.... still making warm rather than hot drinks - I think I'm underestimating the temp of the milk and worried that I'm going to run out of steam. Is there any point warming the milk up for few seconds in the microwave prior to frothing, rather than using straight out the fridge???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

buy temp tags...

.

.


----------

